# Women taking “horny hormones”



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So I’m curious. Anyone with experience of a partner taking hormones and it actually turned your wife back on? Ya hear the stories but anyone with actual experience? Do you believe it’s real or perhaps a placebo effect???


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

This can work with the correct formulation for the individual, but it won't quite turn her into a horny teenager. The ones we've tried (prescribed by a hormone specialist and adjusted over time) are estradiol, progesterone, and low-dose testosterone cream. This helped a lot for a while (most likely transitioning through menopause), but are no longer needed, fortunately. I'd say it's real based on our experiences. We're slowing down a little now (several years later), but during that time it helped maintain our typical daily sex life. We're considering trying it again since we had such good results previously.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife takes HRT after a hystorectomy and is gtg. A wife is same as a man with low T, they are not interrested in it either.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

My wife tried pellets, progesterone and gels (not all at the same time) after finding her testosterone was effective just about zero (peri menopausal and other issues). Also struggles with hormone-surge related migraines.


Pellets : made her incredibly horny within 24 hours but paranoid about side affects (hair growth, enlarged lady parts). Had a lot of confidence and little depression. Quit after 1 round.
Progesterone : way better sleep, better mood, hated feeling like she was pregnant. Could have opted for different dosage but quit.
Gel : marked improvement but it was my leftover prescription. Said she was going to try to get on it officially but hasn’t. Don’t think she used it much since COVID started.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

my wife took testosterone injects for one year (most of 2019), and it had HUGE impact on her sex drive and libido. She was for sure just like a "horny teenage boy". It was a very obvious difference, as she has always been the lower desire partner and had historically had a fairly low sex drive prior. She also felt that her physical response was much better (ease of orgasm, intensity of orgasm, clitoral sensitivity). I was 50/50 on if she actual had more physical sensation, or if it was more that she was mentally engaged more, so her body was more responsive. hard to tell.

The negative....she had some side effects that she really did not like, which caused her to stop the treatment. 

Happy to give you more details, just DM me.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Several years ago my wife had a uterine ablation.

Prior to the ablation she was all over the charts with moodiness and irritability and was finally diagnosed by a female internal medicine physician with premenstrual dysmorphuc disorder.

That is a whole story in itself but the punchline is after her ablation she was given monthly testosterone injections for several months.

Those were some of the best months ever. It was like living a real life porn flick.

Normally she is very reserved and passive and go-with-the-flow. She was also raised a proper church girl so even though she was very sexy behind closed doors in the dark, she was very prim and proper by the light of day.

Anyway, within weeks of getting the shots she would send me XXX video clips at work and tell me she wanted to try that when I get home. She would send me pictures of what she was doing with her toys at that time. Never before or since has she ever done those things.

I could be doing something in the house and she would walk in, get down on her knees and do oral on me.

We were in the swinging lifestyle at that time as well and she could go through several men and women in an evening at a party and still wear me out when got home and then be ready to go again the next morning. 

In many ways it was like being with a horny dude in a beautiful woman’s body 😃 😊 😉

But the party wasn’t meant to last. Her doctor figured she’d had enough after several months and stopped the T treatment.

A couple years after that, menopause and chronic migraines, anxiety and their associated medications were in full swing and her libido and interest in any sexual came crashing down. 

I initially figured she had either fell out of love with me and not longer wanted to be with me or that she was getting it elsewhere.

Hacking her electronics, planting VARs and digging through the house and all her stuff revealed no signs of affair and marital counseling for about a year showed no indication that she no longer wanted to be with me.

The road of her libido and sex drive simply came to an end with age, menopause, medications etc.

She is very sensitive to her hormonal balance and her hormones can make her either a porn star or the convent librarian. 

Other people’s mileage may vary, but hormone level and balance had a very profound effect on my wife’s libido.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> This can work with the correct formulation for the individual, but it won't quite turn her into a horny teenager.


It really did pretty much turn my wife into a horny dude. 

She was not only DTF but it also made her much more assertive and engaging and show initiative.

She actually felt great and had a lot more energy and lot more what I would call general physicality - she was just a lot more physically engaged in the world. I don’t know how else to explain it. 

She says it was the best she has ever felt in her life and misses it a lot.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I will throw this out there just for some food for thought. 

I have no evidence or suspicion of my wife ever cheating or hooking up without my knowledge and consent while she was on T therapy. 

But I was still like a horny teenager and always DTF and would never turn her down unless I was in a coma on a ventilator or something. And we were also in the swinging lifestyle at the time and so we had as much access to consensual non monogamy and variety as we would want.

However, I could see that if someone was having that response to T therapy and their partner was not DTF or was some kind of couch slug or had bad performance issues or simply did not care to take care of their needs, I really don’t doubt that in time they would be getting it somewhere else or packing bags. 

It’s one of those things where you have to be careful what you ask for and is your relationship and your own sexual vigor up to snuff. 

I don’t mean to make that sound like some kind of sleazy marketing for T therapy or anything but just speaking from my own experience, if I wasn’t willing and able to meet her needs and had we not been in the lifestyle we were in at the time, she could have very well headed on down the road. 

It made my wife like a horny dude with pretty hair,boobs and a vagina. 

If a guy’s wife is on T therapy and he is basically a fat, frumpy, lazy, coach potato that couldn’t lift a finger to meet his wife’s needs, she may find someone who will and a horny woman can find someone ready, willing and able without barely lifting a finger. 

We all want sexually responsive partners, but you have a responsibility to hold up you end of the bargain if you are going to go messing with someone’s hormone balances.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

For clarification: my post was out of curiosity only. We don’t have any issues. My wife had an ablation but that has t changed anything except make her period disappear. It’s still pretty obvious when she is ovulating.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> However, I could see that if someone was having that response to T therapy and their partner was not DTF or was some kind of couch slug or had bad performance issues or simply did not care to take care of their needs, I really don’t doubt that in time they would be getting it somewhere else or packing bags.


So you mean basically most men (part 1) and some women (part 2)?

I mean most men in the normal range are effectively on T therapy.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Cletus said:


> So you mean basically most men (part 1) and some women (part 2)?
> 
> I mean most men in the normal range are effectively on T therapy.


I’m not sure I’m following you here. What do you mean?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> I’m not sure I’m following you here. What do you mean?


Women on T therapy often discover a small taste of what it's like to be a man, day in and day out. I've read a handful of reports here along the lines of "I don't know you guys live like this".


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Women on T therapy often discover a small taste of what it's like to be a man, day in and day out. I've read a handful of reports here along the lines of "I don't know you guys live like this".


Sometimes I don’t know how we live like this either! LOL

I have heard a number of women say that here as well. 

My wife really liked it and talks about how she misses it.

Not just the sexual effect but also she felt more energized and alive and did not have the anxiety and depression that a lot of women have (that she has now)

She also felt a lot more confident and empowered in basically all areas of her life and did not feel the baseline level of self-doubt and inconfidence that she often feels. 

She was much more assertive and engaging in pretty much everything.

Hormones really are a powerful force and do influence much of how we feel.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I can fully agree with @oldshirt on all he posted. My wife truly was a horny teenager while she was on T therapy. She also talks about how great she felt and how amazing sex was. She had the realization during her T therapy how it feels to have a very strong sex drive. Once she stopped the T though...my best yer of my life went away within 2 weeks. Hormones also really impact by wife. It was a night and day difference. She is somewhat considering get back on it....I am more than excited about the prospect.


----------



## Lake life (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes HRT for women that need it will boost their drive.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> So I’m curious. Anyone with experience of a partner taking hormones and it actually turned your wife back on? Ya hear the stories but anyone with actual experience? Do you believe it’s real or perhaps a placebo effect???


It's not going to make her any hornier than she's been before menopause. Her mood may be better. She may have physical advantages from it that benefit sex. 

I've been on hormones most of my life and there was still a steady decrease in sex drive as I continue to get older. It may keep her closer to how she was before but it's not going to turn her into a sex machine.

And usually there's more at the root of a woman not wanting to have sex than simple libido. The thrill may be gone. It won't make the man any more attractive than she already thinks he is.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's not going to make her any hornier than she's been before menopause. Her mood may be better. She may have physical advantages from it that benefit sex.
> 
> I've been on hormones most of my life and there was still a steady decrease in sex drive as I continue to get older. It may keep her closer to how she was before but it's not going to turn her into a sex machine.
> 
> And usually there's more at the root of a woman not wanting to have sex than simple libido. The thrill may be gone. It won't make the man any more attractive than she already thinks he is.


It’s really hard to quantify or even qualify “horny.” 

A woman will react differeny to George Clooney or Dwayne Johnson than she would to Danny Davito regardless of hormones.

The status and stability of the relationship will still play a large role as well. 

My wife had always been very sexually responsive but when she was on the T therapy, her desire went from responsive to spontaneous and she was MUCH more assertive and had a lot more initiative and confidence. Whether she was truly “hornier” or just a lot more assertive, confident and expressive, only she can tell you, if she even knows the answer to that herself.

But your point about attraction is important as is the state of the relationship. 

You can pump someone full of hormones until it’s coming out their ears and nose but if they aren’t attracted to their partner at all or if the relationship is crappy, it won’t make her desire the partner any more than before.

She may desire the tan, sweaty, hunk down the street building the new deck with his shirt off, but it won’t make her desire her partner any more if she isn’t into him at all to begin with. 

My wife had sex with quite a few men and women while she was on T therapy, but I honestly don’t know if she hooked up with single one that she would not have before the therapy.

But she was absolutely a lot more bold and aggressive in her pursuit of it when she was on the T.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's not going to make her any hornier than she's been before menopause. Her mood may be better. She may have physical advantages from it that benefit sex.
> 
> . It may keep her closer to how she was before but it's not going to turn her into a sex machine.


The TLDR version of my other reply is I don’t know if my wife truly felt “hornier” than she did before the T therapy. 

(She says she was so I’m just taking her word for it)

But she was absolutely waaay more bold, assertive and aggressive in her pursuit of it and way more expressive and confident and bold when she was engaged in it. 

So where one draws the line between ‘horny’ which is a feeling and desire vs initiative and assertiveness and expression which are behaviors is hard to say. 

But there is no question whatsoever that her sexual behavior and sexual initiative and assertiveness were head and shoulders above her normal baseline when she was on the T.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Remember that in hormone therapy women are given both estrogen and progesterone, because giving estrogen alone is dangerous. so the hormone that's making her more aggressive very well could be the progesterone component. I don't know whether like me she only takes a progesterone 10 days a month or if they just give smaller doses of it included in the pill or whatever, but it can slightly affect moods and characteristics.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Remember that in hormone therapy women are given both estrogen and progesterone, because giving estrogen alone is dangerous. so the hormone that's making her more aggressive very well could be the progesterone component. I don't know whether like me she only takes a progesterone 10 days a month or if they just give smaller doses of it included in the pill or whatever, but it can slightly affect moods and characteristics.


I’m not sure if you were responding to me or Mr Married.

My wife was only receiving testosterone injections and no estrogen or progesterone at all at that time. 

She gets some kind of estrogen cream now but is not on actual HRT.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Testosterone and progesterone are similar. I just saw progesterone described as a precursor to testosterone.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Women on T therapy often discover a small taste of what it's like to be a man, day in and day out. I've read a handful of reports here along the lines of "I don't know you guys live like this".


My wife got a shot and it was not enough, she went back for an adjusted dose and the Dr just gave her another full dose. She had to take off work as she could not keep her mind off me, and she was changing panties 3-4 x day and started wearing panty liners the arousal was so much. I told now she knows how young men feel.
Wished i had known it was soo bad...i would have taken a weeks vacation and stayed home with her.😛


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree, if a wife is not already into her husband sexually, T therapy is not going to change that, but I do not agree that T therapy does not directly impact libido and being horny. My wife took only testosterone (nothing additional), and was horny constantly. We were having sex daily (sometimes more than once a day), and she went from masturbating once every few months to a few times a week, and sometimes more than once in a single day.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

interestingly....my wife decided this past weekend to restart her testosterone injections. She spoke with her doctor, talked through some concerns, and then started this morning. She is taking a lower dose than she did previously, hoping to avoid some of the negative side effects. I will report back in a few days on impact. If it is anything like the last time, with no other life changes, I expect I will see a fairly drastically different person...both sexually and general mood and motivation. I know my wife is only one person and her experience does not equal the same for everyone else, but can shed some light on the OP original questions.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

I go to an A4M antiaging doctor because I have low testosterone and they are specialists. After a couple of years, my wife said she would like her hormones balanced - right after menopause. She takes oral estradiol, progesterone and uses a testosterone cream on her vulva. Her sex drive has never been so high. It's been this way for the last 3 years - since she got her hormones balanced. She wants sex more than she ever did in her 20s or 30s


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Married_in_michigan said:


> interestingly....my wife decided this past weekend to restart her testosterone injections. She spoke with her doctor, talked through some concerns, and then started this morning. She is taking a lower dose than she did previously, hoping to avoid some of the negative side effects. I will report back in a few days on impact. If it is anything like the last time, with no other life changes, I expect I will see a fairly drastically different person...both sexually and general mood and motivation. I know my wife is only one person and her experience does not equal the same for everyone else, but can shed some light on the OP original questions.


Any updates? My wife goes to the doctor for this for the first time later this month. I’m looking forward to the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

241happyhour said:


> Any updates? My wife goes to the doctor for this for the first time later this month. I’m looking forward to the outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well....Not the same results as the last time she was taking testosterone, but she is on a much smaller dose this time (due to some side effects she did not like last time). She is a few weeks into restarting the TRT, and she seems to get really horny 24 hours after her twice weekly injection, but it is fairly short lived. I am wondering (cannot recall from last time), if it took many weeks to really sustain the libido increase.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A few weeks ago my wife saw a hormone specialist in our new town (after moving across country a year ago), and got a new prescription for a compounded cream with estradiol, progesterone, and testosterone. We had a good sex life before this (even after her old prescription ran out about the time we moved) of about 4x a week, but now it's back to where it was. It's once again daily, and some days twice; she even woke me up at 4 am today for sex - that hasn't happened in quite a while. It also seems that she has more and stronger orgasms with the new prescription. And I've enjoyed a couple of spontaneous bj's. We are both very happy with the results!


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> A few weeks ago my wife saw a hormone specialist in our new town (after moving across country a year ago), and got a new prescription for a compounded cream with estradiol, progesterone, and testosterone. We had a good sex life before this (even after her old prescription ran out about the time we moved) of about 4x a week, but now it's back to where it was. It's once again daily, and some days twice; she even woke me up at 4 am today for sex - that hasn't happened in quite a while. It also seems that she has more and stronger orgasms with the new prescription. And I've enjoyed a couple of spontaneous bj's. We are both very happy with the results!


My wife HAS notices her clitoris is much more sensitive and she has stronger orgasms as well as ones pretty quick (sometimes within 30 seconds of starting), but what is very different with this round of hormones is that her libido is not really much different. Hard to tell if other factors also influencing it, but her first round of hormone therapy in 2019, she was like a teenage boy...not so much this time, or at least not yet.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> A few weeks ago my wife saw a hormone specialist in our new town (after moving across country a year ago), and got a new prescription for a compounded cream with estradiol, progesterone, and testosterone. We had a good sex life before this (even after her old prescription ran out about the time we moved) of about 4x a week, but now it's back to where it was. It's once again daily, and some days twice; she even woke me up at 4 am today for sex - that hasn't happened in quite a while. It also seems that she has more and stronger orgasms with the new prescription. And I've enjoyed a couple of spontaneous bj's. We are both very happy with the results!



A success story!

Good deal!


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any evidence to help prove that hormonal therapy for women is “reasonably” safe? My wife is convinced she’ll get cancer within minutes of starting said therapy....


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

gr8ful1 said:


> Does anyone have any evidence to help prove that hormonal therapy for women is “reasonably” safe? My wife is convinced she’ll get cancer within minutes of starting said therapy....


Well, it's mixed. There are pluses and minuses, and a lot depends on the individual's health, history, and family history. Here are some search results:

It actually reduces heart attacks and does not increase any stroke or clotting. So overall, estrogen-only *hormone replacement therapy* is very protective from breast cancer. It is *safe* more *safe* than originally reported, and much more *safe* than people perceive.






5 Experts Answer: Is Hormone Replacement Therapy Safe?


Hormone replacement therapy is safer than you may think, experts say.




www.livescience.com





---------

Among women age 65 and older, those who took estrogen alone or estrogen plus progestin had an increased risk of developing dementia. *Stroke*, *blood clots*, and heart attack. Women who took either combined hormone therapy or estrogen alone had an increased risk of *stroke*, *blood clots*, and heart attack 









Menopausal Hormone Therapy and Cancer


A fact sheet about the results of research on menopausal hormone therapy (MHT). Includes information about the effect of MHT on the body and benefits and risks of using menopausal hormones.




www.cancer.gov





---------

Although there have been concerns raised about HRT and the potential risks to various aspects of women’s health, more recently published findings show that although not entirely risk free, it remains the most effective solution for the relief of menopausal symptoms and is also effective for the prevention of osteoporosis. It may in certain age groups provide protection against heart disease. 









HRT: Benefits and risks - Women's Health Concern


Download PDF factsheet Although there have been concerns raised about HRT and the potential risks to various aspects of women’s health, more recently published findings show that although not entirely risk free, it remains the most effective solution for the relief of menopausal symptoms and is




www.womens-health-concern.org


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

gr8ful1 said:


> Does anyone have any evidence to help prove that hormonal therapy for women is “reasonably” safe? My wife is convinced she’ll get cancer within minutes of starting said therapy....


You also have to look specifically at what hormones. For example, my wife is taking only testosterone. Carries some risks, but they are different than those of other hormones. Not all hormones are created equal !.

Another issue, is side effects. Different than risks (not related to long term health issue or death), but things that may cause someone to not be happy on hormones. My wife is on second attempt at testosterone (lower dose this time), due to some side effects she did not like. There are some major pros, but some cons as well. You have to really decide not only on safety, but quality of life.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

gr8ful1 said:


> Does anyone have any evidence to help prove that hormonal therapy for women is “reasonably” safe? My wife is convinced she’ll get cancer within minutes of starting said therapy....


My wife's doctor said that the cancer risk is .3% higher with estradiol and progesterone postmenopausal, but cardiiac risks go down substantially as does bone loss

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

gr8ful1 said:


> Does anyone have any evidence to help prove that hormonal therapy for women is “reasonably” safe? My wife is convinced she’ll get cancer within minutes of starting said therapy....


On behalf of your wife, you need to be aware that if someone takes hormones that are produced outside the body, that the body's response to that is to try and balance itself back to the previous state. Most often this means that the body will stop producing a hormone if it is received by an alternate means. Over time your body may loose the ability to produce the hormone naturally. 

In my opinion one should always first to to find ways for the body to increase hormone production normally. This may include making lifestyle changes and adjustments to one's diet. 

For example low testosterone can be improved by lifting weights to build muscle. The body's ability to produce testosterone can also be improved making sure you get enough zinc in your diet or taking a zinc supplement. Those two things are generally seen as all around positive things to do for one's health. The only negative side effect is the fine print in your gym membership contract. You will want to read that carefully! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

gr8ful1 said:


> Does anyone have any evidence to help prove that hormonal therapy for women is “reasonably” safe? My wife is convinced she’ll get cancer within minutes of starting said therapy....



My wife has been taking compounded bioidentical hormones for 11 yrs since total hystorectomy. The cancer problems were from the past synthetic estrogen pills. Always get bioidentical. Wife was prescribed compounded testosterone and progesterone gell and estradial by the Dr that did her hystorectomy. 

The Dr. was the Chief Oncologist over the Baylor Medical Center's Women's Cancer Center in Dallas. She said if Dr is not comfortable prescribing it go to one that is. Get bioidentical. Womans body had all 3 and you should be taking all 3 after menopause/hysterectomy. Some Dr. say if you no longer have uterus you do not need progesterone...she said BS. Progesterone does other things besides cycle and pregnancy.

Sad that women get in condition where they no longer are interrested in sex and subject their husbands to such treatment when it can be easily fixed, plus feel better all around.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

aaarghdub said:


> My wife tried pellets, progesterone and gels (not all at the same time) after finding her testosterone was effective just about zero (peri menopausal and other issues). Also struggles with hormone-surge related migraines.
> 
> 
> Pellets : made her incredibly horny within 24 hours but paranoid about side affects (hair growth, enlarged lady parts). Had a lot of confidence and little depression. Quit after 1 round.
> ...


yep, bio-identical seeds are best. 
makes them horny like a school girl on prom night.
the hard part is finding a good doctor to proscribe them....especially in older women, many doctors do not think a good sex life is important to his patient, so they hesitate to prescribe them


----------

